# 1 oz of High-Mids!



## FlowerPower! (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought 1 oz of high-mids for $250! I'm in Texas! Maybe I'll get lucky and find a seed or 2!

pics!

I've already smoked a few grams from this bag.....








It's decent herb!


----------



## bigrake (Oct 3, 2012)

That's a lot for Texas green. It looks good though!


----------



## alonefarmer420 (Oct 3, 2012)

still looks like Mexican just not all bricked up.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2012)

alonefarmer420 said:


> still looks like Mexican just not all bricked up.


Damn sure does and was cured... High mids what the hell you pay for top shelve?

BEECH


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! $250 for mids? That's crazy, $150 for medical here. Hell I am not sure I could even find any mids here if I wanted to. Looks like good reggies at least.


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 3, 2012)

We pay top dollar in Texas. 1 oz of top shelf is about $400 - $420

This bud isn't shwagg or mexican bud. Around here, people call that stuff 'corn'. This is good bud - it's just not as strong or as good tasting as high grade. For Texas, these are high-mids


----------



## bigrake (Oct 3, 2012)

That's all mids is reg cured. Lol. Fucking ROBERY!!!


----------



## bigrake (Oct 3, 2012)

I lived out there last year cold get a q for 120 of light green. Little better than brick ,for brick was 20 a halk.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Oct 3, 2012)

alonefarmer420 said:


> still looks like Mexican just not all bricked up.


your retarded that looks nothin like a brick of mexican shit


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Oct 3, 2012)

im in tx and thats the price you gotta pay when your not in a med state i guess... why yall hatin on it? makes no sense the correct answer to the post would be toke that shit up till you ain got nemore


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like reggie to me
id pay no more than $100 an oz for that right there sir...even the herb i grow, if i went to someone else to buy it, I would not pay more than $250 for....


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm glad you people don't get how much we pay for weed in Texas - we pay a lot!!.......BUT I can assure you, this is not reggie weed....or corn...or mexican bud that's grown right. This doesn't have a shwagg smell to it at all. I think you just can't tell how good this weed is from a pic. In Texas, these are mid-grade buds and $250 is the typical price for a zip of it. The reggie and compressed mexican brick you people are talking about only costs $50-$75 an ounce and has ton of seeds and a shwaggy smell.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Oct 4, 2012)

get it down ya dude and ENJOYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop112 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stop arguing with people who keep saying its swag, Its swag to them because they have always grown up on good herb (lived in a med state most your life) or are trolling lol.

I grew up in a med state and never have had brick but i've had stuff that looked similar to that and it knocked me the fuck out. Can't always go by looks with herb, It helps but its not defining.

Took up, Blast some music and ignore the haters.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/164782-texas-growers-unite.html Come join us 



BEECH


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 4, 2012)

that shit actually looks bomb man. enhoy it


----------



## BatCave (Oct 4, 2012)

Your lucky to find anything good in the H-town area right now. 50+ major grow houses were busted last month, not including Texas' largest outdoor bust on Record close to Lake Livingston. Topshelf locally is going for 400 to 450 a zip if you can find anyone to let any go.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-news-around-globe/552798-biggest-texas-bust.html


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Oct 5, 2012)

Some of the premium goes for upwards of 400 an ounce where the thug gang with shiny badges and kinky boots who are addicted to adrenaline trips (where it's not "legal"). I deal in Silver and BitCoin. Screw the Fed. As the dollar continues crashing we're all going to go poor if we don't start using this stuff. When I think of all of those people who don't get economic "policy" or even are familiar with the term "FRN" (or even what they are) in the "U.S." I am saddened... but encouraged by BitCoin. It's re-learnin' the ones who didn't quite grow their minds in that direction thus far... so to speak. I sound condescending to me when I say this. I don't mean it that way. I'm no botanist or horticulture major... just a lowly farmer


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Oct 5, 2012)

BTW what people call "mids" these days... why do people call schwag, "mids"? Those are mids that dude is smoking in the first post... as I see it anyway.


----------



## BurlingtonBam (Oct 5, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Wow! $250 for mids? That's crazy, $150 for medical here. Hell I am not sure I could even find any mids here if I wanted to. Looks like good reggies at least.



I just moved up to Vt and it's fucking aweful here. $200 for an ounce of hay smelling shit. I'm getting screwed with that, but unfortunately don't know anyone else. College towns suck for ganja.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2012)

BurlingtonBam said:


> I just moved up to Vt and it's fucking aweful here. $200 for an ounce of hay smelling shit. I'm getting screwed with that, but unfortunately don't know anyone else. College towns suck for ganja.


Me thinks you screwin yerself sir cause there's nothing but kind farmers here in vermont maybe the fact that you JUST moved here has something to do with the fact that you havent found anything DECENT yet? Dont downplay the state its only because you have limited resources at your disposal now yes? Shit your in an area where there's headies everywhere and you didnt even know it id say those guys are doing a good job at keepin shit on the downlow! ha ha!


----------



## BurlingtonBam (Oct 5, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Me thinks you screwin yerself sir cause there's nothing but kind farmers here in vermont maybe the fact that you JUST moved here has something to do with the fact that you havent found anything DECENT yet? Dont downplay the state its only because you have limited resources at your disposal now yes? Shit your in an area where there's headies everywhere and you didnt even know it id say those guys are doing a good job at keepin shit on the downlow! ha ha!



I'm sure that's right, but at the same time, them keeping it on the DL doesn't help me any. lol. We all have limited resources. I know there are people with good shit around, but it doesn't help any when you don't know who they are. lol. If you know anyone feel free to let me know, but that's easier said than done. I'm glad I found the one guy that has some even if it does smell like hay. It's better than nothing.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2012)

I have no clue where it was grown but i would say its def decent smoke. I dont care if you were nestled under gorge cervantes arm all your life decent smoke is decent smoke and grabass is grabass! It's sad that those boys in texas are forced to pay such extreme prices to enjoy the herbs. Greed will only hurt legalization. Funny how a single post can attract a plethora of folks, some of whom are still stuck in the mine's bigger than your's age lol. Good grab for a decent sack of nugs op. I wonder if stuff like that could be used to cook with? At those prices i could dig up some ole chef ra recipe i have somewhere collectin dust!


----------



## OGflorida420 (Oct 6, 2012)

BurlingtonBam said:


> I just moved up to Vt and it's fucking aweful here. $200 for an ounce of hay smelling shit. I'm getting screwed with that, but unfortunately don't know anyone else. College towns suck for ganja.


my friend you must be in the wrong college town, in Orlando we get everything, so many people from different places bring so many different things.


----------



## Rottedroots (Oct 6, 2012)

Well kick me in the balls but those buds look NOTHING like unbricked dirty brown mexican weed. Looks like a very respectable bag of dope that I would be pleased to partake of. Light it up flower power!

I think some of us are more limited than others when it comes to buying good weed at a fair price. What does a 1/4 zip of almost medical grade weed cost in California? I gotta imagine that any legal state has enough weed around to make it interesting.

Just for shits and grins, here in Assachusetts an 1/8th of good green weed that carries no name goes for $75.00 any day of the week with little fluctuation. It's usually nothing special and the price detracts from the buzz. Your other option would be to buy a quarter zip of dirty, brown, seedy commercial dope for anywhere from $45.00 to $60.00 a bag. Honestly I usually buy the brown weed. I like to smoke and I think I get more bang for my buck that way. 

Riddle me this though. I'm hoping to have a couple of quarter pounds to get rid of in a month or so. The guy who sell me the $75.00 an 1/8th green weed has expressed an interest. I haven't sold weed in 30 years so how much should I charge him. I basically think he screws me and I would like to reciprocate.

Little Mafia?? You really wouldn't pay a buck for a zip of that weed?? WTF some of you are so freaking rich in options.!! 95% percent of us have to look for weed the rest of you chuckleheads get to shop for the gad damm variety of your choice. My choices are green or brown! Lucky bastards.


----------



## clivendon1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice bud but here in Florida get stuff like that for like 75 a zone


----------



## stickyicky666 (Oct 7, 2012)

from flo rida too, that shit looks good definently not regs just burn it up bro, not in a med state then you cant get them good prices know how it feels, just toke up and dont worry bout people trying to diss your weed...its a weed forum....lets complain about some weed someone just got and wanted to share some pics uf woooo your cool, end of the day it dont mean a shit so what


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 7, 2012)

*It doesnt matter where you live,

ITS who you know!!


BEECH*


----------



## Rottedroots (Oct 7, 2012)

This my friends who have never seen such a thing. This is a pic of dirty brown seedy brick weed. I pay $40.00 a quarter if my pal is feeling generous and $50.00 if he is not. Sometimes it comes in a little greener and with a little less seeds. Sometimes we even get it slightly moist. The stuff in the picture is as dry as an old cow and when you do break it up you are greeted with little puffs of mold and insect dropping and I will bet it have more non-organic chems in it than "Love Canal" 

THIS IS DIRT WEED..


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 7, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> This my friends who have never seen such a thing. This is a pic of dirty brown seedy brick weed. I pay $40.00 a quarter if my pal is feeling generous and $50.00 if he is not. Sometimes it comes in a little greener and with a little less seeds. Sometimes we even get it slightly moist. The stuff in the picture is as dry as an old cow and when you do break it up you are greeted with little puffs of mold and insect dropping and I will bet it have more non-organic chems in it than "Love Canal"
> 
> THIS IS DIRT WEED..


No sticks?? LOL!! Thats some good looking dirt weed!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 8, 2012)

*Heard about 450lb i n D town,but id never smoke tht id do with out.







BEECH*


----------



## hQi (Oct 13, 2012)

looks good OP! Definitely would snatch that up for that price if I had the chance


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't get many chances to buy mids here in North Texas. It's usually dank or schwag only......so, to get some good, but not top shelf buds at the price I got was a deal!


----------



## olbear (Oct 14, 2012)

Not bad, but whoever said it's mexican shit clearly hasn't seen True garbage mexican weed.. lol


----------



## NW2AZ (Oct 14, 2012)

that first post is mids. im from seattle and even up there that is considered mids.

works is some schwag that works. poo is some straight schwagg. mexi is always poo. i only cook with poo never burn 

smoke it up dude! desert states dont have much of the in-between fire as long time med-states because its either mexi shit or comercial kind bud that goes through to many hands to have a fair price. also i think it has alot todo with the limited number of novice growers that long time med states have.

buddy of mine has to pay 2150 for a HP of the very very best out of the NW, though the exact bud goes for 2300 a P if you get it local up there. All about supply and demand!


----------



## tred522 (Oct 14, 2012)

FlowerPower! said:


> I'm glad you people don't get how much we pay for weed in Texas - we pay a lot!!.......BUT I can assure you, this is not reggie weed....or corn...or mexican bud that's grown right. This doesn't have a shwagg smell to it at all. I think you just can't tell how good this weed is from a pic. In Texas, these are mid-grade buds and $250 is the typical price for a zip of it. The reggie and compressed mexican brick you people are talking about only costs $50-$75 an ounce and has ton of seeds and a shwaggy smell.....


Texas prices are ridiculous as fuck!! I'd pay 250 for that any day.. Texas Reggie is so nasty is taste like pencil shavings lol


----------



## corvettejunkie6 (Oct 15, 2012)

mids here go for a 100 a zip but its hard to find real mids most is just mexican garbage that taste terrible i remember i use to mix mid with reg an have a good smoke now the mid taste like reg which is no good


----------



## corvettejunkie6 (Oct 15, 2012)

far as the master kush im using rite now it went for 375 and im go let them go for 425-450


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Oct 16, 2012)

corvettejunkie6 said:


> far as the master kush im using rite now it went for 375 and im go let them go for 425-450


Holy EEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!


----------



## Pandrilby (Nov 5, 2012)

I used to live in illinois and prices are pretty bad there too. 25-30 for an 1/8 of regs. 60 1/8 for medical. But if your not smart and the dealers know it they will screw you. I know people who pay 80 for 1/8 of the exact same stuff I paid 60 for. It's also hard as hell to find dank where I lived. I have also noticed that in places where dank is hard to find, the regs is a lot more potent. But if you go somewhere with dank available then the regs from there is terrible in comparison.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 6, 2012)

ive had simmilar weed (if you can call it that ) to that mexican shit in the picture ,here in the uk .
what makes it turn out so shitty in mexico ? i mean its all the same crap , so whos growing this garbage and fuckin WHY ? when you consider what can be done with a few cfls, why do these people continue to churn out this shit ? 
anyone know the actual story behind this shitty weed , i know the obvious like shit genetics males mixed with females etc .


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 6, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> ive had simmilar weed (if you can call it that ) to that mexican shit in the picture ,here in the uk .
> what makes it turn out so shitty in mexico ? i mean its all the same crap , so whos growing this garbage and fuckin WHY ? when you consider what can be done with a few cfls, why do these people continue to churn out this shit ?
> anyone know the actual story behind this shitty weed , i know the obvious like shit genetics males mixed with females etc .


The genetics aren't all shit actually. Yes the VAST MAJORITY of Mexi-bud is junk, but sometimes you see a passable batch. There's a guy on RIU whose growing out a mexi-seed alongside some Orange Bud and so far it doesn't look half bad. All about the wizard, not the wand I guess.

Production down South is about quantity, not quality, because of the way the US border is setup. It's not feasible for the cartels to send fewer pounds of dank when they know some of it is going to get caughtup, so they flood the crossings with bulk-o-bunk. 

As far as that OP pic goes, I consider that kinda schwaggy. Mids to me is still seedless, anything less is Lowgrade.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 19, 2012)

why's everyone bust on him? texas law is STRINGENT. i've travelled this country quite a bit and some states are still VERY intolerant of any cannabis use. Texas and North Dakota are top on that list



the law and risk ALWAYS adversely effects the price


----------

